# Most expensive bracelet



## bunny99123 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had to have a biopsy yesterday...results next week. Anyway it hit me, this hospital band is the most expensive bracelet I will ever own. I made this and put it on my FB.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah medical work is extremely expensive. I dont know what I would do without insurance to help pay bills.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2013)

Obama will take care of you soon.


----------



## DorkSterr (Mar 22, 2013)

Next to nothing here in Canada! :hail:


----------



## jamborras (Mar 22, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Obama will take care of you soon.


:lmao:


----------



## Buckster (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got a ton of those bracelets.  I started saving them up some time last year.  Don't know exactly what I'm going to do with them yet, but it will have something to do with art and photography, I hope.


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Don't think I will live long enough for the President to worry about the expense of medical care on middle class...lol


----------



## Buckster (Mar 22, 2013)

Are we going to get political here?  Because if we are, I've got plenty to say about it.

Of course, it will all lead to a big political fight if we go there, which is why that stuff isn't allowed here at TPF, but either get into it or get out of it - let's not beat around the bush with innuendo...


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2013)

Of_ course_, we're not going to get political here.   That's agin the rules, y'all!   :razz:

I'm sorry for your illness, bunny.   :hug::


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nope...no political here...just a comment. Politics and Religion is to each his own. Now do I need to go to the corner for being bad?


----------



## terri (Mar 22, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Nope...no political here...just a comment. Politics and Religion is to each his own. Now do I need to go to the corner for being bad?


    Only if that would make you feel better!     

Actually, you weren't the one who went there; so no worries.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2013)

On another private free-for-all forum, I was told by a fellow member that I would get into trouble for mixing religion & politics in one post.   It was all quite civilized in the end.  That is maturity I suppose.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> Next to nothing here in Canada! :hail:




I beg to differ, we pay up front in high taxes.  However, my taxes would not come close to covering the costs my wife & I have incurred on the system.  Getting old sucks!


----------



## Patrice (Mar 22, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> Getting old sucks!



True enough, but considering the alternative .... I'd rather get a bit older.


----------



## skieur (Mar 22, 2013)

A good neutral read on health care and related systems  is "Chronic Condition" by Jeffrey Simpson.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 22, 2013)

I had one of those the other day that had some sticker shock!  When I got home I cut mine up...bad karma.  Best to you Bunny.


----------



## bunny99123 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been blessed! No cancer. They removed the small tumor. Got a good bruise right now on my throat! Now my nerves will be shot paying all these medical bills. Even with insurance, still leaves a good chunk to pay! 

Thank you all for your response


----------



## gsgary (Mar 26, 2013)

DorkSterr said:


> Next to nothing here in Canada! :hail:



National Health in UK one of the best thing about living here


----------



## skieur (Mar 26, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Yeah medical work is extremely expensive. I dont know what I would do without insurance to help pay bills.



The pharmacutical companies however overcharge the insurance plans for drugs, which is why Americans are paying more than they should be for health insurance.


----------



## skieur (Mar 26, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> I have been blessed! No cancer. They removed the small tumor. Got a good bruise right now on my throat! Now my nerves will be shot paying all these medical bills. Even with insurance, still leaves a good chunk to pay!
> 
> Thank you all for your response



Congratulations on not having cancer. I beat cancer and chemo 13 years ago. Although the anti-nausia drugs alone to fight the chemo cost $20,000, I paid nothing because of the Canadian health care system.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 26, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> I have been blessed! No cancer. They removed the small tumor. Got a good bruise right now on my throat! Now my nerves will be shot paying all these medical bills. Even with insurance, still leaves a good chunk to pay!
> 
> Thank you all for your response



Great you don't have cancer. I feel your pain  on the bills. I went through this last year with Heart Failure. Lucky I was making good money but it cost me dearly. Hope it doesn't happen again.
 Best wishes for you...


----------



## Buckster (Mar 26, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> I have been blessed! No cancer. They removed the small tumor. Got a good bruise right now on my throat! Now my nerves will be shot paying all these medical bills. Even with insurance, still leaves a good chunk to pay!
> 
> Thank you all for your response


Congrats!


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2013)

Wonderful news, bunny - the best!   Congrats!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 26, 2013)

I feel so sorry for Americans with there health care system.  I remember the Clinton's on there fist campaign going to fix it & yet still folk face bankruptcy if they get seriously ill.  

In 09 I had a heart attack, two stents for 90% blockages & a few months later bypass surgery for two 80% blockages.  Then within the year our daughter had surgery for thyroid cancer.  The stress of all this induced rheumatoid arthritis in my wife so bad she could not pull a cupboard door open without great pain.  We all recovered & this year wife had catheter ablation for atrial fibrillation.  Of course we are all on meds now.  

Prior to all this, wife had five eye surgeries.

The out of pocket cost was parking @ the hospitals.    

However, this is not FREE.  We pay high income taxes plus 13% tax on most purchases, I think only food is exempt.


----------

